# Own "GRUDGE MATCH" on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on 4/8



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Stallone and De Niro will knock you out with laughs!”

— Ken Lombardi, CBS News



NEVER GIVE UP THE FIGHT WHEN










Grudge Match

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON APRIL 8 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and Digital HD include bonus content featuring interviews with the all-star cast!



All disc versions feature UltraVioletÔ



Burbank, CA, February 19, 2014– Past-their-prime boxers pack a comic punch in “Grudge Match,” arriving onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on April 8 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. “Grudge Match” stars Oscar® winner Robert De Niro (“Raging Bull,” “Silver Linings Playbook”) and Oscar® nominee Sylvester Stallone (the “Rocky” films, “The Expendables”) as old boxing rivals who come out of retirement for one final match.



Peter Segal (“Get Smart”) directs the comedy, which also stars Kevin Hart (“Think Like a Man”) as Dante Slate, Jr.; Oscar® winner Alan Arkin as Razor’s former trainer, Louis “Lightning” Conlon, who gets to put Razor through his paces again; and Oscar® winner Kim Basinger (“L.A. Confidential”) as Sally Rose, who was once the love of Razor’s life.



“Grudge Match” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and on DVD for $28.98. The Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray, and the DVD features the theatrical version in standard definition. Both include a digital version of the movie on Digital HD with UltraViolet.* Fans can also own “Grudge Match” in Digital HD on April 8 via purchase from digital retailers.







SYNOPSIS



In “Grudge Match,” Billy “The Kid” McDonnen (De Niro) and Henry “Razor” Sharp (Stallone) are two local Pittsburgh fighters whose fierce rivalry put them in the national spotlight. Each had scored a victory against the other during their heyday, but in 1983, on the eve of their decisive third match, Razor suddenly announced his retirement, refusing to explain why but effectively delivering a knock-out punch to both their careers. Thirty years later, boxing promoter Dante Slate, Jr., seeing big dollar signs, makes them an offer they can’t refuse: to re-enter the ring and settle the score once and for all. 



But they may not have to wait that long: on their first encounter in decades, their long-festering feud erupts into an unintentionally hilarious melee that instantly goes viral. The sudden social media frenzy transforms their local grudge match into a must-see HBO event. Now, if they can just survive the training, they may actually live to fight again.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Grudge Match” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· The Bull & The Stallion

· In the Ring with Kevin Hart

· Ringside with Tyson & Holyfield

· Blow for Blow with Larry Holmes

· Kevin Hart Unedited

· Alternate Opening

· Alternate Endings with an Introduction by Peter Segal

· Deleted Scenes



Standard Definition DVD contains the following special feature:

· Deleted Scenes



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



“Grudge Match” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. Starting April 8, “Grudge Match” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.





ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.





BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: April 8, 2014

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Running Time: 113 minutes

Rating: PG-13 for sports action violence, sexual content and language
DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the details. 

I am interested in reading about the review of this movie. With an all star cast, (Robert De Niro, Sylvester Stallone, Peter Segal, and of course Kim Basinger), how can this movie go wrong?? 

Till I can read a good review of this movie, I will add it to my list of rentals.


----------

